# CME Globex Market Hacking?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

From Bloomberg and numerous other sources, all electronic trading has been halted on the CME and GLOBEX electronic platforms.

Perhaps this is the first shot across the bow of the mighty US via the great hacker war or is it worse perhaps that the CME is trying to block trades which might profit America's enemies?

Time will tell and we will find out more soon.

Clicked to the site and sure enough, it is true.

http://www.cmegroup.com/


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Besieged at our Ports.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps its the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cyber wars is one of my concerns of today. Most folks don't realize how much happens in the ether.


----------

